# Google- Solvay Pharma India Ltd Long Term Buy Call: Abhishek Jain, StocksIdea.com - TopNews



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

TopNews<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Solvay Pharma India Ltd Long Term Buy Call: Abhishek Jain, StocksIdea.com**TopNews*Gastroenterologyâ€" Solvay has a leading position in gastroenterology with its treatments for pancreatic enzyme deficiency, *IBS* (*irritable bowel syndrome*) and *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

